# Uber App Sprint



## longshot21771 (Sep 19, 2016)

Sprint has no data and voice at the same time. On the newer phones. So if a passenger would call and I answer or if I have to call them. It kicks my data off. Does anyone have any suggestions on something I could use that would work with the Uber partner app?


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

I have a Virgin mobile phone (Samsung J7) that uses the Sprint network and I take calls through the bluetooth connection on my car. Pair your phone to your car and it will work. Or upgrade your phone.


----------



## longshot21771 (Sep 19, 2016)

Upgrading won't work all the new phones have one internal antenna and can only do either data or voice individually. I know I can pair with my car bluetooth thats not the problem.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

longshot21771 said:


> Sprint has no data and voice at the same time. On the newer phones. So if a passenger would call and I answer or if I have to call them. It kicks my data off. Does anyone have any suggestions on something I could use that would work with the Uber partner app?


TMobile unlimited everything $40 per line.

Spring and Verizon have never had simultaneous voice and data because cdma technology did not support it. I believe Verizon has updated its system to allow simultaneous voice and data, but they're rates are high.


----------



## longshot21771 (Sep 19, 2016)

Sprint used to have it. I had and still have the old phone. Samsung Galaxy s3 and it worked fine with both simultaneously


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Beur said:


> TMobile unlimited everything $40 per line.
> 
> Spring and Verizon have never had simultaneous voice and data because cdma technology did not support it. I believe Verizon has updated its system to allow simultaneous voice and data, but they're rates are high.


My son loves his $40/mo Tmobile phone and the Tmobile Tuesday deals he gets.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Maybe it's time to dump Sprint and move over to Tmobile or Virgin Mobile who have phones that work better with Uber.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> My son loves his $40/mo Tmobile phone and the Tmobile Tuesday deals he gets.


I never pay for a Lyft ride, get $15 free rides almost every week.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

longshot21771 said:


> Sprint has no data and voice at the same time. On the newer phones. So if a passenger would call and I answer or if I have to call them. It kicks my data off. Does anyone have any suggestions on something I could use that would work with the Uber partner app?


I've been driving Uber using Sprint for about a year. Yes, data gets kicked off, but that has not been an issue. Maybe it helps that I use Google Map's option to *download maps to the phone*.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

From what I have heard, it depends on what carrier, service and phone you have

Verizon and Sprint (and their secondary networks) are both CDMA carriers (no SIM card), CDMA does not support voice and data at the same time, AT&T and Sprint are GSM (has SIM card), GSM does support voice and data at the same time

3G and previous networks are CDMA based, meaning GSM phones supporting those networks required both GSM and CDMA radios, since the CDMA radio was used specifically for data, both radios could be used simultaneously for voice and data at the same time, LTE is GSM based, this is why Verizon and Sprint based LTE phones have SIM cards, and for the most part, should have voice and data at the same time

AFAIK, the Verizon and Sprint iPhone 5's, were an exception, as while they were LTE, they still didn't support simultaneous voice and data

I thought the same would carry onto the 6 and 6+, though having a 6+ on Verizon, I haven't noticed any issues with the Uber Partner app when receiving calls


----------



## longshot21771 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hugo said:


> I've been driving Uber using Sprint for about a year. Yes, data gets kicked off, but that has not been an issue. Maybe it helps that I use Google Map's option to *download maps to the phone*.


I ended up doing that just before I read your post! Thanks!


----------



## longshot21771 (Sep 19, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> Maybe it's time to dump Sprint and move over to Tmobile or Virgin Mobile who have phones that work better with Uber.


The only reason I keep sprint is.... Unlimited Data and I mean unlimited. I use it as a hot spot to stream Netflix etc at home and have hit 32GB a month, never have one problem with a data cap. Plus the signal works great pretty much wherever I need it.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Use Google's free Hangouts Dialer app for all your calls, and your problem will be solved.

It does not use your voice minutes, and therefore you wont get kicked off the net when making or receiving calls.

You'd have to already have a google voice number, or else simply sign up for one, it's free.


----------



## SinfuHalo (Oct 17, 2016)

longshot21771 said:


> The only reason I keep sprint is.... Unlimited Data and I mean unlimited. I use it as a hot spot to stream Netflix etc at home and have hit 32GB a month, never have one problem with a data cap. Plus the signal works great pretty much wherever I need it.


When you call people using the Facebook Messenger, it doesn't tap into your data. I have Sprint and have the same issue. I know this post is old, but that's another option if you needed it. You can talk and use data at the same time. Hope that helped a bit.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

I am running on the Sprint Network with a Galaxy S7 phone blue toothed to a hands free headset (horse collar type). I have no problems with calling, texting, etc. while both the UBER and LYFT apps are running. One thing I did was turn off the Wi-Fi as the constant searching for, detecting, and wanting to connect to networks slowed down response times. Maybe that makes a difference.


----------

